# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Probleme me veten!

## Andro_era

Do te doja qe dikush nga ju, qe keni njohuri sadopak ne lemin e psikologjise, te me ndihmoni qe te zgjidh problemin tim, i cili po me mundon pa mase! Jam 20 vjeqare, dhe studioj mjekesine ne vitin e dyte! Deri tani kam patur nje vullnet te pa thyeshem, dhe kam mesuar shume. Per mua shkolla ka qene gjithqka ne jete, dhe me vullnetin dhe me deshiren me te madhe i jam perkushtuar mesimit. Mesimi ka qene motivi kryesor ne jeten time, mirepo tani kete nuk e ndjeje. Tani me sukseset ne mesim sikur nuk me plotesojne perbrenda, ndjeje nje zbrazeti te madhe ne shpirt. Edhe kur marre noten maksimale, kjo nuk me permbush, dhe pastaj ndihem e pa motivuar per te mesuar. Nese keni ndonje ide, se si te largohem nga kjo gjendje me tregoni. Do te ju jem shume mirenjohse per ndihmen tuaj!

----------


## Jack Watson

Studjo dashurilogjine!

----------


## e panjohura

> Do te doja qe dikush nga ju, qe keni njohuri sadopak ne lemin e psikologjise, te me ndihmoni qe te zgjidh problemin tim, i cili po me mundon pa mase! Jam 20 vjeqare, dhe studioj mjekesine ne vitin e dyte! Deri tani kam patur nje vullnet te pa thyeshem, dhe kam mesuar shume. Per mua shkolla ka qene gjithqka ne jete, dhe me vullnetin dhe me deshiren me te madhe i jam perkushtuar mesimit. Mesimi ka qene motivi kryesor ne jeten time, mirepo tani kete nuk e ndjeje. Tani me sukseset ne mesim sikur nuk me plotesojne perbrenda, ndjeje nje zbrazeti te madhe ne shpirt. Edhe kur marre noten maksimale, kjo nuk me permbush, dhe pastaj ndihem e pa motivuar per te mesuar. Nese keni ndonje ide, se si te largohem nga kjo gjendje me tregoni. Do te ju jem shume mirenjohse per ndihmen tuaj!


Lexova disa postime tuajat te perparshme,dhe mendimi ime eshte qe Ty te mundojn edhe gjerat qe u ndodhin tjerve.Ti e nderuar ke nevoj per pake pushim nga e kaluara e huaj apo e juaja dhe mendo se cka do arrijsh nese ne kete menyre vepron,nuk je e knaqur me veten.Ti duhet te jesh e lumtur qe nuk ke leshua mesimin,ke energji dhe vullnet te mesosh,kjo eshte prioritare.Lexo literatur te leht kur te premton koha mos mendo gjera te kqija asnjehere,mendo si do te behesh nje doktorresh dhe te ndihmosh ata qe kan nevoj per Ty.Te uroj sukses!

----------


## ^SHIU^

> Jam 20 vjeqare, dhe studioj mjekesine ne vitin e dyte!*Per mua shkolla ka qene gjithqka ne jete*, dhe me vullnetin dhe me deshiren me te madhe i jam perkushtuar mesimit. *Mesimi ka qene motivi kryesor ne jeten time, mirepo tani kete nuk e ndjeje*.



Komplimente, qenke sheruar. Shkolla eshte e rendesishme por ama nuk mendoj se eshte gjithcka ne jete. Mundohu te shijosh aspekte te tjera te jetes. Sa per shkollen motivimi do te rikthehet. Thjesht je pak ne depresion. Shko me pushime dhe nqs ke ndonje djale qe e ke fiksim, shko e thuja troc. Dashurohu!!!

----------


## J@mes

Me rritjen e individit ne moshe motivacionet behen gjithnje e me komplekse. 
Fakti qe per nje kohe te gjate ju keni qene e perkushtuar dhe e motivuar ndaj te nxenit, te mesuarit, eshte shperblyer tashme me arritjen e suksesit ne mesime dhe rezultate te mira.

Çeshtja qendron se ne motivacionet e individit jane te pranishme ndikimet e jashtme me natyre sociale. Nga kjo pikepamje lind nevoja per te bere modifikime.
Jetesa ne shoqeri, plotesimi i kerkesave njerezore dhe nevojave ne rritje ngacmon individin qe te rris produktivitetin dhe te angazhohet ne veprimtari te ndryshme.

Sipas kendveshtrimit tim, nuk besoj se tek ju te mund te kete ndodhur "deprivimi". Pra nuk besoj se juve ju ka penguar diçka ne plotesimin e qellimeve. Pasi sikunder jeni shprehur juve nuk ju ka munguar forca, vullneti ne raste te caktuara, per te arritur qellimet.

Jam i mendimit se ju jeni duke kaluar nje periudhe qe quhet: "SATIACIONI".
Kjo eshte ne vetvete nje periudhe renieje te cikleve motivacionale. Ajo vjen natyrshem, zakonisht pas arritjes se qellimit dhe plotesimit te nje apo disa nevojave te caktuara.

Pra, nevoja e plotesuar, per nje fare kohe, shoqerohet me mungese kenaqesie dhe ky motiv nuk e nxit me aktivitetin apo veprimin. Gjithsesi nuk keni pse te shqetesoheni sepse gjendje te tilla jane te perkohshme.
Keto gjendje burojne nga vete natyra e nevojave biologjike, te cilat here prodhojne nxitje, here homeostaza dhe here - here gjejndje satiacioni.

Pra eshte e thjeshte per t'u kuptuar. Nje individ qe ka arritur qellimin e tij ne nje fushe te caktuar te jetes, per nje fare kohe ai mund te kaloj ne gjendje renieje ose frenimi. Ai nuk ben me aq perpjekje sa ç'mund te bej nje tjeter qe s'ka arritur qellimin, suksesin ne ate fushe te caktuar.

Periudha e satiacionit mund te kthehet ne nje proçes gjenerimi dhe akumulimi energjish te bredshme, te cilat e karikojne dhe e pergatisin njeriun per te nisur nje veprimtari te re, per te hedhur nje hap te ri e per te realizuar qellime te tjera.

Uroj qe t'ju kem ndihmuar sadopak rreth problemit tuaj.

----------


## Andro_era

Faleminderit te gjithve!

----------


## iktuus

> Do te doja qe dikush nga ju, qe keni njohuri sadopak ne lemin e psikologjise, te me ndihmoni qe te zgjidh problemin tim, i cili po me mundon pa mase! Jam 20 vjeqare, dhe studioj mjekesine ne vitin e dyte! Deri tani kam patur nje vullnet te pa thyeshem, dhe kam mesuar shume. Per mua shkolla ka qene gjithqka ne jete, dhe me vullnetin dhe me deshiren me te madhe i jam perkushtuar mesimit. Mesimi ka qene motivi kryesor ne jeten time, mirepo tani kete nuk e ndjeje. Tani me sukseset ne mesim sikur nuk me plotesojne perbrenda, ndjeje nje zbrazeti te madhe ne shpirt. Edhe kur marre noten maksimale, kjo nuk me permbush, dhe pastaj ndihem e pa motivuar per te mesuar. Nese keni ndonje ide, se si te largohem nga kjo gjendje me tregoni. Do te ju jem shume mirenjohse per ndihmen tuaj!


*dashurohu dhe pastaj ndahu te betohem ke per te mesuar me shume*

----------


## bebushja

> Do te doja qe dikush nga ju, qe keni njohuri sadopak ne lemin e psikologjise, te me ndihmoni qe te zgjidh problemin tim, i cili po me mundon pa mase! Jam 20 vjeqare, dhe studioj mjekesine ne vitin e dyte! Deri tani kam patur nje vullnet te pa thyeshem, dhe kam mesuar shume. Per mua shkolla ka qene gjithqka ne jete, dhe me vullnetin dhe me deshiren me te madhe i jam perkushtuar mesimit. Mesimi ka qene motivi kryesor ne jeten time, mirepo tani kete nuk e ndjeje. Tani me sukseset ne mesim sikur nuk me plotesojne perbrenda, ndjeje nje zbrazeti te madhe ne shpirt. Edhe kur marre noten maksimale, kjo nuk me permbush, dhe pastaj ndihem e pa motivuar per te mesuar. Nese keni ndonje ide, se si te largohem nga kjo gjendje me tregoni. Do te ju jem shume mirenjohse per ndihmen tuaj!


Sa ngjajshmeri ne ate cfare tregon me nje person qe njof :i ngrysur: 
Mendoj se dicka ka ndodhur me  jeten tende (nje premtim i parealizuar qe i ke bere vetes,mbase nje zgenjim ,ose nje hap i pamenduar joti,ose nje dashuri e lene ashtu pergjysem qe kur e jetoje si jepje vleren e vertet ,e kur i the stop per ate apo kete arsye ,,,,,kuptove se ai ishte personi i duhuri per ty,e plote raste te tjera).Nuk do te keshilloja ndonje gje te vecante ,pervec se do te thosha se ndonjer ndodh qe endra jone  prishet, zhduket e papritur gjendemi si gjendja qe thua ti me siper,por duhet te jesh vet ti ajo qe duhet te ndertosh nje ender te re,folja me te tjeret do te bej te ndihesh mire ,TE PERSHENDES

----------


## [Perla]

Jeten nuk ta mbushin vetem arritjet dhe fitimet, u iken lehte lezeti (pa ua zbehur rendesine) por mendoj se çdo perjetim ka rendesine e vet tek gjithesecili.Jepi shancin vetes ta jetosh jeten ne te gjitha kuptimet .Pak nga te gjitha,duke jetuar realitetin.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Do te doja qe dikush nga ju, qe keni njohuri sadopak ne lemin e psikologjise, te me ndihmoni qe te zgjidh problemin tim, i cili po me mundon pa mase! Jam 20 vjeqare, dhe studioj mjekesine ne vitin e dyte! Deri tani kam patur nje vullnet te pa thyeshem, dhe kam mesuar shume. Per mua shkolla ka qene gjithqka ne jete, dhe me vullnetin dhe me deshiren me te madhe i jam perkushtuar mesimit. Mesimi ka qene motivi kryesor ne jeten time, mirepo tani kete nuk e ndjeje. Tani me sukseset ne mesim sikur nuk me plotesojne perbrenda, ndjeje nje zbrazeti te madhe ne shpirt. Edhe kur marre noten maksimale, kjo nuk me permbush, dhe pastaj ndihem e pa motivuar per te mesuar. Nese keni ndonje ide, se si te largohem nga kjo gjendje me tregoni. Do te ju jem shume mirenjohse per ndihmen tuaj!


Kesaj i thone *Burnout*-Syndrom.

Kjo mund ti ndodhe secilit njeri, pra mos u frikso se nuk eshte smundje psiqike. Ty te nevoitet ndihme profesionale dhe ti duhet ta pranosh ndihmen.

ose

Lype ne google "Burnout" dhe lexo se çka ka ndodhe me ty (mundesh te krahasosh vet dhe te analizosh se a eshte ky prolemi yt a jo) dhe se çka duhet te besh *menjehere* qe te dalesh nga ky lloj depresioni.



tung

----------


## BesnikS

Plotesisht e kuptoj "problemin" tend, ka ngjashmeri me nje periudhe qe kalova une, por fatmiresisht shume te shkurter.
Udhezimet e mija per problemin tend jane se ti duhesh sadopak te distancohesh prej pretendimeve te arish gjithmone maksimumin, ne cdo aspekt. Poqese tenton maksimumin ne secilen fushe te jetes, zhgenjimi do te jete edhe me i madh per deshtimet sado te vogla ishin ato.
Ndersa prej eksperiences se shkurter mesova se per tu kthyer motivimi per studim te metutjeshem ndihmon ndonje roman, veper e shkurter me tematike interesante. Provo lexo ate, besoj motivin do ta gjesh  :buzeqeshje: 
Cdo te mire!

----------


## SaS

nje autore e shekullit qe shkoi tha : 'persosmeria eshte gjeja me e tmerrshme qe mund ti ndodh njeriut' !!! kshu qe mos kerko persosmerire por jeto jeten jo vetem me qellimin per te dale e para ne mesime sepse jeta ka dhe gjera te tjera qe duhen jetuar !!! duke te uruar nje sherim sa me te shpejte nga kjo gjendje te them jeto jeten me nje mije e nje qellime te tjera pervec shkolles duke perfshire dhe shkollen !!!

----------


## showgirl

Pershendetje Andro Era, une mund te te them nga eksperienca personale qe nje situacjon te tille (boshllek ne vetvete) e ndjej ne cdo rast (jo vetem ne studime) qe une jam Totalisht e marrezisht e Perkushtuar ne te ardhmen apo ne nje objektiv qe une dua te realizoj me cdo kusht. Dhe kjo me con deri aty sa qe mua nuk me hyn me asgje ne sy ne te tanishmen qofte te mirat e qofte te keqijat (sepse nuk jam ketu...... ne kete moment) e ndjej edhe ankth per cka une dua te arrij. 

Jam dakort me ate qe thane miqte me larte: qe duhet te krijosh nje equiliber mes "dovere e piacere" *tend Personal* por kij me mire kujdes me dashurine sepse po te rrembeu kjo.....bye bye studimeve; jane dy pesha "te renda me kuptimin e mire" dhe dy kunguj nen sqetull nuk mbahen.

----------


## Arben-30

> Do te doja qe dikush nga ju, qe keni njohuri sadopak ne lemin e psikologjise, te me ndihmoni qe te zgjidh problemin tim, i cili po me mundon pa mase! Jam 20 vjeqare, dhe studioj mjekesine ne vitin e dyte! Deri tani kam patur nje vullnet te pa thyeshem, dhe kam mesuar shume. Per mua shkolla ka qene gjithqka ne jete, dhe me vullnetin dhe me deshiren me te madhe i jam perkushtuar mesimit. Mesimi ka qene motivi kryesor ne jeten time, mirepo tani kete nuk e ndjeje. Tani me sukseset ne mesim sikur nuk me plotesojne perbrenda, ndjeje nje zbrazeti te madhe ne shpirt. Edhe kur marre noten maksimale, kjo nuk me permbush, dhe pastaj ndihem e pa motivuar per te mesuar. Nese keni ndonje ide, se si te largohem nga kjo gjendje me tregoni. Do te ju jem shume mirenjohse per ndihmen tuaj!


hehehheheh .

Regulloi ato punet qe te mundojne dhe do te te vije deshira per gjithshka .

----------


## Apollyon

> Per mua shkolla ka qene gjithqka ne jete


Si mund te vendosesh shkollen ne plan te pare si gjene me kryesore ne jete!? Gjerat me kryesore ne jete jane, familja, dashuria, miqesia e gjera te tjera plot te bukura qe ofron jeta 4 free! Shkolla eshte nje institucion qe te jep dije, por jo ta vendosesh si gjene me kryesore ne jete. Kshu qe ti duhet ti kushtosh me teper vemendje gjerave qe te rrethojne, ndoshta do ndihesh me e lumtur.

Sic tha edhe Jack Watson, studjo dashurilogjine.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## kærlighed

E dashura  Andro_era, te jane dhene keshilla shume me vlere deri tani. Pasi qe edhe vet kerkon ndihme nga persona me njohuri ne lemine e psikologjise, do te mundohem edhe une qe mbase te te ndihmoj sado pak. Sa per fillim, mos u merakos fare se nuk behet fjale per ndonje lloj depresioni, por thjeshte ne pyetje eshte motivimi.

Prochaska, DiClemente dhe Norcross kane eksploruar ne ndryshimet e sjelljeve te njeriut si nga nxitja e personave profesional ashtu edhe nga vete individi. Raporti i tyre sjell modelin e ndryshimeve te sjelljes se njeriut qe ndahet ne 5 faza:

Para- spekulimit.

Spekulimit - ketu ndodhesh ti, ketu personi eshte i vetedijshem se ka nje problem dhe mendon se duhet bere dicka. Mirepo ende nuk eshte i vendosur te veproje. Kjo faze mund te zgjate nje kohe te gjate (me vite),

Parapergaditja.

Veprimi.

Mirembajtja.

(Renia).

Une do te te rekomandoja nje "remision spontan"-qe d.t.th. te besh ndryshime te vetvetes pa ndihme profesionale. Shfrytezoje kohen per te balancuar mundesite, energjine dhe deshirat.

Gjithe te mirat. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jetakeqe

Une mendoj se duhet te mesosh dhe perjetosh dhe nga eksperienca e jetes , shkolla dhe msimet nuk jane gjithcka ne jete

----------


## broken_smile

ne keto raste eshte mire te ndalesh pak e ta pyesesh veten, kjo gje qe po studioj me pelqen apo po e bej per force inercie? nese eshte e dyta, ndrysho drejtim  :buzeqeshje:

----------

